# Tractor Help please



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi guys I’m a new be to the board. I know this question has been asked before. I am in the market for a tractor. I had a Kioti dk65 that I sold. The tractor did pretty good on flat land but if on hills it just didn’t have enough power. I planted around 10 acres of corn this year have and have some more land for next year. I will be pulling a ford plow (3 16 in) and a 10 foot disc. I like the New Hollands but have read in some post that there have been some power issues with them as well. I don’t know anything about John Deere except they are high priced. I found a ford 5640 4wd but have also heard that the 40 series have had trouble. Also know about a 6610 cab with 1200 hours. I haven’t looked at it yet but the owner wants around 1900.00 for it. I am looking for something with at least 70 hp at the draw bar (I think). Do I need more HP if I go up to 4 16in plows?. I like the 4wd tractors since I will be having a loader on it. Any Advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Mike :homereat:


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

PRICE!!!!!!!!!! 

What are you looking to spend. That, in most cases, is the deciding factor. New or used? You mentioned newer tractors, but then referred to older ones, We don't know what you are looking for.

If you were to go new, I weould pick a JD 5525 http://www.deere.com/servlet/ProdCatProduct?tM=FR&pNbr=5525 LV

Or a Kubota M108X 
http://kubota.com/f/products/M108x/06specification.cfm


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to go new just don’t know if I can afford it. I haven’t talked with any dealers yet. More than likely it will be used. I would like to know all opinions on new and used. I would like to have a tractor with a loader and just a canopy. The cab tractors are more than likely out of my price range. I am not sure on how long I can finance a tractor for either. I f I can finance it longer I could afford a new one. If I go used I am looking to spend around 20 to 25 thousand.

Thanks Mike


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you checked tractorhouse.com

BTW Welcome to TractorForum


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum Mike!

Just a question on your possibilities? You sound like you were very happy with the DK65 with the exception of the power issue. Do you think a Kioti DK90 might fill the requirement? 

http://www.kiotitractor.com/products/tractors/tractors_view.asp?src_con1=DK90

http://www.kiotitractor.com/attach_files/Products/US_DK90 Leaflet(07.08).pdf

The DK65 and DK90 are both a lot of tractor for the dollar spent and from all of the reports and postings I have read are very reliable and sturdy.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

I have spoken with both john deer and new Holland dealers. Now this just may be a sales pitch but they said that all the sub compacts and Japanese tractors were not really made for farming. They do not produce the torch needed. This even includes the new Holland’s and the john Deeres that have the Japanese engines in them. A mechanic said that all the Japanese made tractors have light weight fly wheels were as any farm series tractor (new Holland’s, deer, case, and massys) have the heaver fly wheels and the torque engines in them. Were as the Japanese ones have the speed engines in them and that they just don’t put out the power needed to pull the equipment. The New Holland dealer recommended the T4040 for my use. I don’t really know what do you guys think.  :smoking:


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

And thanks guys for the welcome and all the replys. It really helps since I dont really know what to look for


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If you watch it right, John Deere offers some pretty phenominal financing deals. We never finance anything, but got 0% for 72 months and that is great, as long as youpay it off bfore the 72 mos is up


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No compact tractor is going to perform like an ag tractor. A John Deere 4250 with a powershift transmission will have all the power to pull pretty much what you want. The question is do you mind the nearly 10 gallons per hour fuel consumption and size, and maintenance costs of a tractor that size? That is way too much tractor for 10 acres in my opinion. 

It might be worth while to sit down with a pro/con sheet and a stubby pencil to figure up what is you really want vs. what your needs and budget can support.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree a 4250 JD is way to much tractor for what I am doing. My problem is finding a reliable tractor that I want be over working. I know if I keep on with the kioti something was going to break and you know how expensive it can get with repairs. Now dont get me wrong I know that all tractors can have there issues at any given time. I am just tring to find something with a better rep and know to last. I pretty sure that I will be going either green or blue just havnt figured out the model yet. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Perhaps something like along the lines of an International 786 or 856? They were built for this use and more inline with the price range you mentioned but not 4WD in most cases.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...Grp=856&GUID=E37BD6158AC9439B8CF34D500DC56C6E

Yes, John Deere is high. Ever very old models. In years past and to a large extent even now, if you look at what the farmers use, it is usually red or green and for good reason. They hold up to the use and last. 

A Deere 2950 or similar/older model is probably in the range and size you are after but they ain't cheap.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I spoke with a Deere dealer today and he recommended 5403 Open station with a loader for around 28500.00. That puts the payments around 400.00. The 5403 has around 64 hp at the PTO, but it’s a 3 cyc and I don’t know if it will produce the torque I need. I am going to start looking around for some used tractors the next few days to see what’s out there. I am not going to get in a hurry this time if I have to I'll pick my corn this year, and turn the fields with my old 601. I just hate the thoughts of getting tied in to such a big loan with the way the economy is right now. Maybe our new president will help that out.  army . I was raised on a small tobacco farm and all we used was old Massey’s. I think the older models were pretty good tractors. When I find what I think is a good deal I’ll post for your opinion. And thanks again for the info you guys have posted.
Thanks Mike
:tractorsm


----------

